# DCC Throttle Holder/ Pocket



## corbs (Jul 21, 2013)

Didn't feel like spending the money and waiting for a DCC throttle pocket, controller. I made this out of an older HO hopper that was missing some pieces. She'll do!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Great first post! love it!


----------



## corbs (Jul 21, 2013)

Maybe I'll try and glue some trucks and wheels on it off to the side a bit. Thanks!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That hopper looks in better shape than some still running
on my rails. 

Fun idea.


Don


----------



## corbs (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks Don! The underside of it was toast though!

I just used a utility knife and kept scoring the plastic to remove the inside. Luckily the plastic was thin and didn't take very long. A dremel would of been hard to fit inside and maneuver around in there.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice i might have to do that with an old tyco car that looks cool


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

I wish I'd have thought of that.........


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice. :smilie_daumenpos:

Wouldn't it have served the same purpose if you had left the side/middle intact?

Or is it cut that way so you can use it while sitting in there.
I am old school and don't have stuff like that. 
Just wondering? :dunno:


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

I'd do it the same as shown to free up the wire coming out the bottom of the hand held unit.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JPIII said:


> I'd do it the same as shown to free up the wire coming out the bottom of the hand held unit.



That would be a good reason.


----------



## corbs (Jul 21, 2013)

big ed said:


> Nice. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Wouldn't it have served the same purpose if you had left the side/middle intact?
> 
> ...


When you pull the remote out of the hopper, you want the wire to not be fed through the inside or else it would keep getting snagged. The cut allows for the wire to be free of the holder/ hopper.


----------

